# Question about parallel tracks and turnouts



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a question about making a rail yard. What kind of turn do I use from a #4 or #6 turn out to get the tracks back to be parallel or is this where I use some kind of flex track.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I used flex track in my layout for this. Nice thing about flex is that you can cut it to the exact length you need. Remember that if you run two tracks parallel to each other they need more space between them in the turns. The cars will over hang the edges.


----------



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks.. that is what I thought would be the easiest way to do it.


----------

